# I am soooo confused



## hurtwife (May 21, 2010)

If you have been reading my post you will know my story but for who doesn't. Basically me and my H have basically been leading separate lives, and we haven't had sex in 2 years but he plays with himself and I catch him all the time.... 


OK so we had a talk yesterday and I told him why I am not happy. And then it came out his not sexually attracted to me AND his addicted to porn. 

I felt so cheated on. I cant explain what it feels like to know my H is not attracted to me and he prefers to watch and get off on hot chic's on the net. 

I was devastated. So I packed my bag and left for the night. And I plan to stay away from him until I can come to terms with it. 

I want him to recognise what it has done to our marriage and then get help. But I dont even know if I care enough now if he gets help or not. 

I went and told my mum, she was so good about it. And she said she will support me etc. 

I just dont know what to do next? Whats next on the list when you seperate.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

What did he say when you told him how you felt?


----------



## hurtwife (May 21, 2010)

Not much, he just said well your not sexually attracted to me. And I said sometimes I can jump your bones :rofl: And then I told him I cant express how I feel when he does it. And then he admitted to me that he has a problem. And does it at least once a day sometimes twice.


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

have you discussed with him going to counseling? both for your marriage and his addiction to porn??


----------



## hurtwife (May 21, 2010)

lbell629 said:


> have you discussed with him going to counseling? both for your marriage and his addiction to porn??


Thats the problem. My head is in such a mess at the moment and I dont even know if I want to go to counseling. This has been going on for so long. And I have asked him in the past to get some help and he turns it back on me saying yeah sure if you go for being so emotional etc. Well I am emotional until he puts me down or upsets me. 

I have not been home this week during the night. I come home and then leave before he gets home. I have sent him a email with a few questions wanting truthful answers. So I will see what he has to say. I am just worried its to late, because the way I am feeling it is. But I am soooooo scared to actually go


----------

